# inverter/generator



## bronco611 (Jun 10, 2018)

I am in the market for an inverter/generator. The 2000 hondas are top of the line with top of the line pricing. I am curious if any members here have the predator 2000 that harbor freight carries? If so how well do they preform? Noise level, power output, and run time per tank of fuel? Thanks for any info.


----------



## WayneB (Jun 10, 2018)

no predator, but I have 4 Ryobi's. I run 2 in parallel for my 30 A camper house, and can run two paralleled pair in series and feed both hot legs to the house, welder, milling machine, lathe, etc.
Pretty handy for +/- $500 each. I get 9-10 hours under mixed load with synthetic oil, a bit under 8 for conventional oil per tank. Biggest failure has been in eco mode, the mufflers get stopped up. You have to load em up every couple hours to get them hot enough to burn off the soot.

Only other failure was a drunk 900 pound gorilla yanking too hard on the rope.


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Jun 10, 2018)

Honda's 2000 has come down a couple of hundred since they came out with the 2200. Yamaha is good. I have a Generac that I am satisfied with. Anything with Honda on it is hard to beat.


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Jun 11, 2018)

I have a 3250 Generac. Been working great for several years now,pulls everything i need it to at deer camp.


----------



## bronco611 (Jun 14, 2018)

i picked up the predator 2000 at HF yesterday. My BIL picked one up last saturday. Will post report after a few times in the field.


----------



## popcorn501 (Jun 16, 2018)

I have the echo bear cat 2000 and it works great. Little cheaper than the Honda.


----------



## Lilly001 (Jun 17, 2018)

I have the predator. The 3200? I think.
It was around 700.00.
I use it to power my workshop at camp. And for a back up.
It is very quiet and seems to have plenty of power.
I refill it every time I use it and it seems to sip gas.


----------



## bronco611 (Jun 17, 2018)

1st update on the predator 2000. just got back from a Friday thru Sunday camp out. I ran the generator non stop for approximately 38 hrs . only time it was off was to add gas. the ac ,coffee pot and fans all ran continuously and the little genny that could, DID. not a hiccup or stall out it just continuously just ran on eco setting and I obtained around 9 to 10 hours per tank full out of each tank. not totally sure how many hrs service I can get out of a tank because it stated do not run out of fuel. But so far I am very pleased with the 500 dollar investment. That is higher than the sale price but I included the 1 year replacement warranty so I am going to run it hard for at least 6 to 9 months. More updates to come later.


----------



## Slewfoot (Jun 21, 2018)

I looked at all of them as we used Honda 2000's at the camp and for running power tools.  They are incredible.  I researched the WEN which you can find for under 500.00 on black fridays.   I bought it and really like it.


----------



## bronco611 (Sep 25, 2018)

update on the predator 2000. I have ran the generator for 12 to 16 hours on 6 different weekend trips now. It has preformed flawlessly and I may add that it also seems to be a little quieter after the 4th weekend. No issues at all and I am very pleased with this purchase.


----------



## 660griz (Sep 27, 2018)

I have had the Predator 3500 for about 6 months. No issues so far.


----------



## bronco611 (Oct 13, 2018)

latest update on the predator 2000 from Harbor freight. Since hurricane Michael rolled through wednesday my power went out at 6 pm wednesday night, it just came back on Saturday night at 831 pm. this little workhorse has ran nonstop for 3 days the only time i shut it off was to add gas. all my food in the freezers and fridge is fine. I only ran cords to them instead of backfeeding the breaker box since it is a 115 volt system no need waste time trying to turn on light since I camp out at least 2 weekends a month anyway. this little jewel is a great piece of equipment for home use and camping. one of the best buys I have ever made. well worth the money.


----------



## DustyRoads (Nov 25, 2018)

My better has the Honda 3000 on her mobile dog grooming trailer(10yrs now) and it has about 8000 hrs+ on it and I'm not kidding-still running strong.
About 4000 hrs ago it wore out the throttle shaft that past through the venturi so a new carb(ebay) fixed that(was sucking air leaning it out).
It has had a few times hard starting which she knows now to drain the crud out of the carb now plus adds the water (alcohol)ever so often.
  GAS-Ethanol is no problem for it-She uses only highest octane eventhough I tell her it can run 87 just fine.She keeps it full to reduce condensation buildup.
I replace the plug about every 6 months+++she uses this 4 days a week.
Never had a dirty carb but instead the element dries out.
  +++Loves the remote start/stop and most of all
This is the QUIETEST gen $$$ can buy and her customers love it(she grooms these gated HUGE retirement communities with the little dogs only.
STILL cranks first time,NEVER fails
I'm a welder using portable BIG welders and I'm a good judge of hrs on machines,her Honda doesn't have a hrs meter but I calculated this from her monthly hrs.
++It runs at 80% max most of the time pulling her dryer,hot water heater,lights,radio,even small frig,water pump,vacumm.
I made a list on things with allowable combinations so she would not trip it which happened several times the fist few weeks of service.
MOST all gens these days are reliable but this is remarkable
+++++NO it doesn't use a drop of oil- she changes oil herself religiously every 2 weeks-10-30 conventional.
Too bad she won't change her and my truck oil too


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 26, 2018)

I have a predator 2000 and I've used it a good bit.  It has not let me down.

I have a Honda knock off and it is pretty temperamental.


----------



## killerv (Nov 27, 2018)

I looked at the generac pretty hard (can find them about half the price of a honda 2200). I have a generac pressure washer, was in the shop the first month with carb issues, still doesn't sound like it works runs smooth. I bit the bullet and got the honda 2200 from hd, 18 months 0% financing was nice. You know what you are gonna get with honda. I've also used a neighbors yamaha when needed, nice little generator too and I think can be found a couple hundred less than the honda.


----------



## Deerhead (Nov 27, 2018)

Save your money and buy a Honda.  They are worth the extra time it takes to save the money.


----------

